# Hypothetical Scenarios - which type?



## obstinatesnooperr (Jan 24, 2010)

I contemplated putting this in the "What's my enneagram type," but as they are behavioral scenarios of my family, and I'm not really keyed into figuring out _*my *_type, I put it here. If it needs to be moved, please do so. I got curious about the dynamics of the enneagram within the family dynamic because of the child/parent active/reactive/neutral thread.

Curious as to which enneagram the following behaviors (without motive) could possibly be:

1. As a test to determine the strength of will of her child, a mother puts a long piece of masking tape on the floor and tells the child to not go past it.
a. Child 1 goes straight up to the line, puts her toe on the very edge, and looks directly at her mother. (8?)
b. 3 years later, Child 2 receives the instruction and runs to the other side of the room. (2?)

2. Child X at age 2 tells her mother that she does not like the rules of the house and wants to go live with a family friend. Mother helps child pack a suitcase. Child walks onto screened-in porch, out porch door, down the stairs and to the end of the driveway, where she stands for a few minutes before coming back in and saying "i guess I'll have to live with the rules the way they are."

3. Teen Y observes her older sister and mother have very loud arguments when (Y) is in junior high and her sister is in HS. Y tells herself she will never be that much trouble to her mother and when she reaches high school goes out of her way to not get into trouble.

4. Z denies any cursory idea that she is manipulative. Z sees herself as the wounded inner child. Others perceive Z as being extremely manipulative in when wanting to get her own way, she casts an environment of innocence and puppy eyes at whomever she wants something from.

5. A is manipulated very easily. She is totally unaware of being manipulated. She is also very good at dissolving anger in others. When encountering her sister's anger, she points a finger at her sister and in a singsong voice says "You're laughing" over and over. Her sister can't help but laugh. A and her sister have had only 3 fights (any other encounters being diffused), and the only one they still argue about was the situation in which A's sister bit her.

6. In a very stressful situation of taking care of her disabled/chemically sensitive mother, B was coordinating a visit from her aunt to see her mother. Mother decided after aunt had already traveled 1000 miles that she didn't want to see B's aunt and told her to call Aunt and tell her to not come. B complied (Aunt didn't listen).

Don't assume that all the same-sounding behaviors belong to the same person.

Cheeers,


----------



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

I don't really like these type of threads as I don't like to guess off of such little information, but I found your scenarios amusing soo.. Here are some weak guesses

1A - 1/6/8
1B - 3/9
2 - 6/7/8
3 - 1/3
4 - 2
5 - 6/9
6 - 2


----------

